# New Falcon Rhinestone Template Cutter



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I was just curious if anyone has purchased the new Falcon rhinestone template cutter. This would be the perfect size machine that I'm looking for but wanted to see some feedback on the ease of learning the software program as well as the function of the machine. I look forward to reading all of your feedback


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Do you have any information on it where I can check it out?

Katrina


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 17, 2009)

I just purchased a Falcon, it arrived yesterday. Ease of set up has been good. The software was easy to download and I have the cutter set up and running. I was given instructions to call ACS and speak with someone there who will walk me through things on Monday. Until then though, there are no instructions on how to set the machine up for cutting template material, or on how to use the software to set up a rhinestone template. The product is so new directions are not available yet.

So, with that said, I was playing with the software yesterday and have some of it figured out on my own. I need to figure out how to make a font into a single line so the circles will line up correctly when making a template for lettering. I will play with it some more today and see if I can get a template cut. If I do, I will update you guys.

After I speak with ACS Monday, and get a better idea of what I am doing, I will be able to give a better review. I have NEVER used a cutter before so the fact that I have gotten this far is good 

There is a video on youtube for the Eagle, the larger version of this machine. You can check it out here YouTube - ACS Eagle


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Island Girl - 

I look forward the hearing more once you have had a chance to learn more about the machine. I do a lot of custom names and sayings for my designs and I'd love to hear back from you regarding the single line font function of the software. 

I too have never used a cutter before so I want to make sure I won't be getting in over my head by purchasing this machine. Please make sure to keep us posted on your progress


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Island girl, 
awesome, I am out of town, but when i get back to my desktop, i will be glad to help you with whatever you need,.
I am impressed you have gotten as far, as you have, without ever using a cutter before,, YOu Go GIRL!!!
work on some eps files, and when i get home,, we will have fun...
connect with chad at support for your basic, centiline font,, and you can do this to any font you have loaded in the computer, yahooo
sandy Jo


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

The software is called ACS that comes with the eagle and falcon
MMM


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

IslandGirl - How has your progress been coming along with the Falcon? I haven't seen any posts from you lately so I thought I'd ask how it's going. Are you still in the playing mode or have you started making some usable templates yet? Is the software that comes with the Falcon easy to learn and did you have any prior experience with any certain software program that helped you understand their software better? I am hoping to have the money saved by this fall and look forward to hearing about your progress before I jump completely in and make my Falcon purchase. Please keep us updated.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Lori,

I haven't been able to do much with machine lately. We just got back from our summer vacation and with the kids out of school things are busy around my house! 

I would say the software is fairly easy to use. I don't have any prior experience with this type of software or with a cutter. The cutter was really easy to set up and get running. Plan to spend some time with the software as there will be a bit of a learning curve. I suppose that would be true with any software. The company provides a few tutorial videos which are very helpful since I am a visual learner. They also provide a 1-800 number with support should you have questions, which is really nice.

It's been a good purchase especially for the price compared to what else it out there. The only thing I wish it came with it, would be a few pre-made rhinestone fonts, (hint hint Falcon people) but that is a small gripe.

Let us know when you get your falcon!

Rhonda


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I have heard that they have made some fonts for us,, and we can get the downloads from tech support,, woohooooo


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Really?? That is awesome!!!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I am waiting for my download, too, i cant wait,,
Sandy jo


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Sandy Jo, did they say when the fonts would be ready? I can't wait to get those  I also can't wait to get back to my templates! 

I just received my order of a gazzilion Korean rhinestones. I am money poor and rhinestone rich!!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

i think they are ready,,, and i too just got some awesome lead complient stones in and machine cut,, and man on man are those beautiful,, i can see why you love them so much,, there is so much sparkle.. I plan on making something for myself with them and wash it like crazy to test the glue,, and sparkle, wohooooo


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes, the machine cut stones are BEAUTIFUL! My daughter was wearing a t-shirt I made her yesterday with the machine cut and she was blinging like crazy. Have fun!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

If you have any questions about using the ACS Design Studio software, just post. I wrote the new ACS user manual. Did you get a copy of it yet?

Sandy


----------

